# New Arrival- Russian Duck Broken!



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

So a couple of weeks ago, I had some cash and was mooching around eBay, and bought a cheap Russian. Couldn't quite believe how cheap it was!

I can now... 

It's a Vostok Amphibia.

Actually rather smart to look at, although the bracelet is very cheap and tinny. The movement handwinds but doesn't hack; ticks nicely, nowhere near as fast as an ETA 2824-2, although I don't know how fast it is. The crystal feels like plexi, and is stepped out and slightly domed. I'm already quite fond of it!

I'm not sure how the date quickset works, and I've read that it's best not to use that, so manually advanced it.

Looks great!



















The most bizarre thing is how it was wrapped. In layers of Russian exam scripts. I kid you not:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

nice :thumbup:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations! Beware: they're addictive.

There's some nice new variants coming out of Chistopol of late.

I've never had trouble with the quickset and I always set the date with it on my Amphibias. Just wind the time back and forth between 9 and 12-ish. (Theoretically, it's 8, but I never go back that far ...and it works for me!)


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Was it from Boris_gvb? I know I have bought something that came wrapped on trigonometry tests or something... loads and loads of them! I think it was from that seller...

Those movements do "hack" by hand... if you pull the crown all the way out and begin to move the hands counter-clockwise without actually moving the hands, the second hand will stay in place. The bit rate is slower than a Swiss watch but that's why they last for freaking ever and the official service interval is 10 years, not 3 like an ETA. The acrylic crystal not only makes it cheaper and much easier to remove scratches, it also plays its role in water tightness. As the pressure builds up, the crystal is pushed against the seals.

No quick date set on those, if you bother with that you'll have to do it like with all the watches pre-quick set complication. It's the factory recommended method:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Looks great! I've recently ordered a similar one from Boris myself but with the modded bezel. How long did yours take to arrive?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

vot is answer to qvestion 7 ? ... :russian:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Rotundus said:


> vot is answer to qvestion 7 ? ... :russian:


L sub T equals L sub E to the minus T over 2N :smartass:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Thatâ€™s a really cool dial and bezel. Not keen on the 110 case but each to his own, Junk the bracelet buy some brightly coloured rubber or be sensible and put it on a mesh. Nice find. :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Rotundus said:


> vot is answer to qvestion 7 ? ... :russian:


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Cheers all! (Kutusov, thanks for that great video).

I've already put it onto my 22mm leather NATO, looks good (pic to follow).

Yes, it was Boris, and arrived in 9 days.

Oh dear, I rather like it, and it may not be my last...


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Sorry your Russian duck is broken - I hope it's soon mended.










Nice watch, by the way!


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice piece of kit, they are addictive for sure.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

apm101 said:


> Cheers all! (Kutusov, thanks for that great video).
> 
> I've already put it onto my 22mm leather NATO, looks good (pic to follow).


You thank me and spit in my soup right after that by telling me you've put a little, defenceless Russian watch on a NATO?? Oh ffs... I'll NEVER help you out again!!!


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> apm101 said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers all! (Kutusov, thanks for that great video).
> ...


Haha- made me laugh that did, especially the soup! 

I did think of the irony of putting a Russian watch onto a NATO- thirty years ago, they would have been sworn enemies!

Still, we're all friends now, and the Russky seems to like it's new strap:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Never tried a leather NATO and I hear it's not an easy thing to choose as some are too thick. Where's that one from?


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Never tried a leather NATO and I hear it's not an easy thing to choose as some are too thick. Where's that one from?


I got this with a Steinhart O1 I bought back in march from Stu1. It is thin and stretches a bit so it's really comfortable, but the holes do tend to suffer degradation (although a blob of superglue has sorted that out...)

Sorry not to be more help! A PM to Stu may be worthwhile, in case he rememebers where he got it?

Cheers,

Alex.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

So here's a question. I fancy a different strap.

Considering a mesh or a black-red NATO.

Thoughts and other suggestions?

Ta!


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

ive got a couple on bunds which really suit vostoks


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Something different? Hadley Roma.



















Looks cool on the Sea Gull 63.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

apm101 said:


> So here's a question. I fancy a different strap.
> 
> Considering a mesh or a black-red NATO.
> 
> ...


They look great on a nice thick mesh.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Mesh is on the way.

Currently in a Beano NATO. Really like it, even though the strap is a 20mm on a 22mm lug... doesn't notice too badly.


----------

